# Brass Inserts



## beemerbob (Sep 10, 2004)

I have the one brass insert that Bob lists on his website that reduces the insert hole from 1 1/2 to 3/4 inches.. I recent routed a lot of drawer dados with a 1/4 in. bit.

Is closing the hole in the Router Workshop router base to 3/4 in. safe when using a 1/4in bit?

reference.: Brass Insert


----------



## Joe Lyddon (Sep 11, 2004)

IMHO, I think it would be safe...


----------



## challagan (Feb 7, 2006)

I would say yes especially with up to a 3/8 inch cutter if your router is properly centered and you have dust/chip extraction. 

Corey


----------

